# Taking a Bath



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Today I was sitting at my desk like normal and I just got back with a glass cup with some ice and soda. I was drinking and Mercedes was sitting in front of me and he started having interest in it and I put the cup up to him and and he started acting like he was going to drink from it so I pulled it away and got up and got a glass cup with water. I put it in front of him and he started drinking and then hopped on the side and put his foot in and then almost fell in and flew away. After a few minutes I put him back on the cup and he started drinking again and then dunked his head in and came out with wet sneezes. He kept dunking his head for a while until he decided that he wanted to jump in and I caught him before he did because it was a full cup of water. I tried putting water in a red glass bowl but he was scared of it. Though most of the reason he dunked his head in the water is because he is head molting a lot. I'm just glad he tried to take a bath.

Update: got him to do it in the bowl Taking a bath - YouTube


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That’s great that Mercedes is curious about taking a bath!  One suggestion though.. don’t make the water so deep. It’s safer if the water is only an inch or maybe a bit more, and besides it doesn’t need to be any deeper since they don’t immerse themselves. They’ll splash and fluff around in it, and the water will get on the feathers that way.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good job Mercedes.
Please use a very shallow dish when you allow Mercedes to bath.

The "Lix It" bath is a good choice:








*


----------



## PlumpyParakeet (Apr 22, 2018)

I have that bird bath and I use it as the water dish in hopes my budgies might use it as a bath. In the 18 months or so I have had it, it has been used 2 maybe 3 times as a bath. I was astounded each time! Once one budgie decides to have a bath, the other 2 become interested as well. It's so cute! 

It's not as convenient to change the water as the water dish that came with the cage but I think it's worth it for the occasional bath.

:budgie: :grey: :yellow face 2:


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

The Lix It bath works for my birds. i just hold it inside their cage. They do make a mess, but it's fun to watch.


----------

